# Rain!



## fishinshroomsmarion

Ok, so I am relatively new to shrooming and I have heard both rain is good and bad. However, it seems the only time that rain is bad is when there is <span style="text-decoration:underline">too much</span> of it and that is exactly what it looks like we will have in Indiana this year. I recently looked at the forecast for my area (marion) and it say we will be getting rain clear up to this time next week. My question is... should we be worried in Indiana or is this a sign of a <strong>GREAT</strong> morel season :?:


----------



## indiegrind

My money is on great season. Good luck.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion

Well then it is set in stone it <strong>WILL be a good year! thanks for the post ineigrind! I've been out everyday for the past three days and haven't found anything. searching along waterways and in some of the spots I used from a few years back but nothing so far. @indigrind How goes your search so far?


----------



## dang

It has been pouring in Lake county for hours now ... can't be a bad thing :-D


----------



## 357magnum

temps dropping quick up north


----------



## indiegrind

Its still early. I think the weekends of 20th thru 27th, it will be on like donkey kong. I will probably check some early spots this weekend.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion

I completely agree with indiegrind. I went out again today (could not help it) and found nothing. I think when we get some sun and warmer temps and this cold that 357magnum talked about passes we should be good. Not to mention the woods will not resemble swamp land like it does now.8-O So I know probably most of indiana will be waiting a week or two before everything starts up good lord willing sun will come soon (just not too much). :-D


----------

